# Problema en la utilización de RAM 6116



## zerart (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola sé a quien mas recurrir.

1.- No se como escribir mensajes en el foro no encuentro la opcion.

2.- Estoy utilizando una ram 6116 a la cual escribo datos, pero a la hora de leer no puedo se bloquea el display no marca nada (protoboard). Tengo la simulacion en el proteus. Te la mando si me puedes hacer el favor de apoyar.

a otra cosa el profesor dijo que fisicamente si deberia de sali pero tampoco lo realice y salio igual que la simulacion.

Cuando escribo desde  una eprom que tiene almacenados numeros del 0-9:







Cuando trato de leer lo escrito de la posicion 0a la 14 de la memoria:






De antemano muchas gracias. 

No puedo mandar ni mensajes privados T_T


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2010)

No coloque tu consulta en el primer hueco que te aparece, si no sabes como hacerlo, ! Preguntá ¡


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 12, 2010)

zerath: hay un problema con las imagenes que posteaste.... Estan en un tamaño muy pequeño para la cantidad de detalles que tienen. Vuelve a sacar las imagenes pero en un tamaño minimo de 640x480 pixeles o mas grande.

Saludos


----------



## zerart (Mar 12, 2010)

Gracias imagenes en grande:











Fogonazo dijo:


> No coloque tu consulta en el primer hueco que te aparece, si no sabes como hacerlo, ! Preguntá ¡



Gracias por moverlo, quise preguntar pero no puedo poner preguntas, quise preguntarle en privado a alguien que me ayudó pero tampoco pude porq necesitaba 20 mensajes minimo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Mucho mejor... la imagen... las malas noticias es que es un circuito tan complejo que es muy dificil determinar cual es el origen del problema.

No veo en el esquema ningun microcontrolador y señales de un puerto paralelo de una PC por lo que deduzco que todo se opera desde los DIP switchs (correcto ?).
Eso facilitaria hacer un seguimiento manual de las señales de comando a la memoria
y la salida de datos hasta llegar al display y determinar el error.

Saludos


----------



## zerart (Mar 17, 2010)

Si asi es esta controlado con los DIP switchs.

Bueno, tuve que desarmar toda esa implementacion del protoboard y volverla a hacer.
Al colocar todo me di cuenta que el dip swtch estaba mal (El que controlaba a la Ram). Asi que lo cambie y si funcionó - En el protoboard -. En El simulador Proteus no sale, el profesor tenia razón   siendo lo mismo.

Una consulta sabes por que en algunas posiciones de la ram bota basura (cualquier cosa) hay alguna forma de que se ponga todo vacio. 

Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 17, 2010)

zerart dijo:


> ... sabes por que en algunas posiciones de la ram bota basura (cualquier cosa) hay alguna forma de que se ponga todo vacio.


 
Cuando una memoria ram se energiza, su contenido puede ser cualquier cosa (basura). Por lo tanto, el diseñador es el responsable de iniciarla a valores pertinentes, por ejemplo 00h, y no acceder a posiciones que no ha iniciado previamente.

Tengo una CMOS ram que siempre inicia en FFh pero la lleno con 0's y luego la leo para verificar que esta guardando bien los datos.

Saludos


----------



## zerart (Mar 18, 2010)

Gracias


----------

